

Use Your Powers for Good: Work at Causes.com - kristjan
http://causes.com/join_us

======
Flam
I really like what you did with your images :) I wish I lived in SF :/

~~~
kristjan
It's never too late to move!

------
DanielRibeiro
Interesting. It even has Sean Parker as co-founder:
<http://www.causes.com/team>

~~~
swampthing
Interesting page - two "founders" and two "co-founders".

------
epylinkn
makes me want to be at the hack-a-thon even more! non-business hours plz!

~~~
derwiki
We're going to be hacking into the night, so you're welcome to show up anytime
this evening! Second dinner is at 10pm, and we're at 88 Kearny.

------
akitkat
Haha, that's awesome!

~~~
derwiki
My favorite prop is the pipe. So sophisticated!

------
pitdesi
Keep playing to see more cool stuff...

